# Quelles sont vos applications sur iPad ?



## amine07 (29 Avril 2011)

Je commence:

*Journaux et Médias*
20 minutes.fr
Le Point
Le Monde
Website Mag
HDvision
Slate.fr
iGénération

*Productivité
*Flipboard
Google (apps)
Evernote
istudiez Pro
Dropbox
Instapaper
Reeder
Keynote
Pages
iBooks
GoodReader
Pulse

*TV Radio
*BFM TV HD
CANAL+
TF1.fr
M6
FRANCE 24
Buzz Payer HD

*Loisirs
*Google Earth
GarageBand
SketchBook Pro
Le Kiosque

*Utile*
Calculatrice HD
Localiser
Remote
BNP paribas
Dictionnaire
Wikipanion
Wunderlist HD

*Réseaux Sociaux
*Echofon
Friendly

N'hesitez pas à mettre des captures de vos "bureaux" sur iPad !


----------

